# waterfowl hunts vs lake erie fishing



## JonathanShoemaker (Dec 11, 2007)

Walleye, Smallmouth, or Perch...I'll trade you a few trips on Lake Erie for a few waterfowl hunts during the late season. I'd like to be able to take my 17 year-old son if possible. 
Prefer a seasoned waterfowl vet (only 1 I know is Capt. Kevin) who can teach us a thing or two, and I'll return the favor with BIG fish on Lake Erie.
PM's are fine. I promise to never return to your duck haven if you take me there, in fact, you can blindfold us on the way in


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

If youre interested in traveling to extreme southern Ohio, pm me.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

If you interested in some field goose hunts let me know. Might get into some ducks but geese are usually a lot easier and more predictable than ducks.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Jonathan, I just came across this thread. Geese come back in on Jan 8th, and if you're interested, you guys can come along. My number is 419-731-3934.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Captain Kevin said:


> Jonathan, I just came across this thread. Geese come back in on Jan 8th, and if you're interested, you guys can come along. My number is 419-731-3934.


Assuming your talking North Zone in OH, Goose actually comes back in on Monday the 9th.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Remember that there is a lake erie goose zone, that just closed yesterday.


----------

